# Green vertical stripe/band on youtube videos



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Edit: Resolved.
As luck would have it, my IT son walked in just after I posted this. He found the hardware accelerator setting I couldn't find and fixed the problem.

Not sure what's changed, but now when I try to play a video on youtube, it has a broad green vertical stripe running across the left side. I've attached a file with a screen shot as an example.


----------

